# Ivermectin?



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 15, 2012)

Can I give Ivermectin to my buck? And if so how much to give he is 50lb to 80lb?

Thanks!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 15, 2012)

I heard it will treat meningeal worm is that true?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 15, 2012)

Ivomec is a preventative for Meningeal Worm. It is not a treatment. You need Safeguard for treatment. You should give a shot of Ivomec to catch any worms that are still in the stomach but once they pass the blood brain barrier, then the Safeguard is what is used. you dose Safeguard at 1cc per 7 lbs for 5 days for m worm treatment. You would also give an injection of Ivomec at 1cc per 70 lbs. 

If you are giving Ivomec for other parasites, then it is dosed at 1cc per 20 lbs orally. But you need to know the weight. If you underdose, then you are just going to build up resistance. 50-80 pounds is a huge difference when it comes to wormers.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Ivomec is a preventative for Meningeal Worm. It is not a treatment. You need Safeguard for treatment. You should give a shot of Ivomec to catch any worms that are still in the stomach but once they pass the blood brain barrier, then the Safeguard is what is used. you dose Safeguard at 1cc per 7 lbs for 5 days for m worm treatment. You would also give an injection of Ivomec at 1cc per 70 lbs.
> 
> If you are giving Ivomec for other parasites, then it is dosed at 1cc per 20 lbs orally. But you need to know the weight. If you underdose, then you are just going to build up resistance. 50-80 pounds is a huge difference when it comes to wormers.


Thanks! I have Safe-Guard goat dewormer. I'll have to weigh him before deciding dosage, that was just a guess.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 15, 2012)

He is 60 lbs. so am I correct with my figures that it would be 8 and 1/2 cc?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, 8.5 cc Safeguard. Do it for 5 days in a row. I take it you suspect meningeal worm? I would also give him 1cc Ivomec injected (must be injected for m worm).


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Yes, 8.5 cc Safeguard. Do it for 5 days in a row. I take it you suspect meningeal worm? I would also give him 1cc Ivomec injected (must be injected for m worm).


Is this it: http://www.tractorsupply.com/-2207501

Thank you for all the help!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Yes, 8.5 cc Safeguard. Do it for 5 days in a row. I take it you suspect meningeal worm? I would also give him 1cc Ivomec injected (must be injected for m worm).


Is the "1cc Ivomec injected" one treatment only? And when do I give it, *before/during/after *Safeguard treatment?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 15, 2012)

You can use the plus or just use the regular injectible Ivomec.  I would do 1 now and 1 in 2 weeks. You can give the Ivomec while doing Safeguard.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> You can use the plus or just use the regular injectible Ivomec.


What is the difference?

Thanks again!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 16, 2012)

I called our local feed store and they said that they had _Noromectin Plus; _they said it is the same as _Ivomec Plus _it is just the generic version. Will it work? If not we can make the drive to TSC.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 16, 2012)

Same thing. It'll work.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't remember what they put in the Plus but they added something extra in the Plus version. Has nothing to do with meningeal worm though. That is why either will work.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay, I bought the medicine and gave it to him (Billy is his name) and now hoping for the best.  Thank you for your patience with me and all of your help!


----------



## Chicos Mama (May 20, 2012)

Can you inject Ivermec Pour on?


----------



## elevan (May 20, 2012)

Chicos Mama said:
			
		

> Can you inject Ivermec Pour on?


No.  The pour on is not sterile - do not inject it.

It can be given orally though.


----------

